# Kittens 8 weeks old



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gwynfe Cat Welfare | Give a cat a loving home
These kittens are 8 weeks old and deserate for homes, they will be going to the animal shelter if not homed soon, and I know will be forgotten once there, as it is not open to the public. Please give one of these guys a forever home, they deserve it...







Marti








Kiwi








Kerry








Becky the tortie
and this is Sox, hes now about 15weeks old and is already at the shelter, I dont want him to be forgotten about 
He will be neutered and vaccinated before you have him as he will soon be old enough, or you may have him and do this yourself if you would rather.
Hes a handsome lad and deserves better than to be locked up in a cage his whole life..


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think sox is lovely. I have very recently lost one of mine. He is now at rainbow bridge. I am now left with a 16 year old and a 2 year old and would like to introduce another into the family. Can you please if poss let me know what his personnality is like. Is he bossy or laid back? Does he like to sit on laps and be cuddled? I have to consider all these things as when i introduced the last one (the two year old who was 11 months at the time) i had two 16 years old and the introduction went very well.

It doesn't matter how far away you are if i think cat/kitten will fit in then i am prepared to travel.


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Laureng,

how are you getting on with rehoming these cuties? Have you any news?

thanks

heide


----------

